# Do you adapt to changes easily?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ever since thyroid disease, I function best in a regimented fashion by doing the same things every day, at the same time as much as possible and so on. Even eating the same foods seems to bring comfort and stability to my life.

If I am thrown a curve ball and I recently have had this experience; I find myself to be very very discombobled.

What say you? Anyone care to share experiences or comment?


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> Ever since thyroid disease, I function best in a regimented fashion by doing the same things every day, at the same time as much as possible and so on. Even eating the same foods seems to bring comfort and stability to my life.
> 
> If I am thrown a curve ball and I recently have had this experience; I find myself to be very very discombobled.
> 
> What say you? Anyone care to share experiences or comment?


OMG!! Thank you for this topic! 
About 2 years ago, before I moved to Miami, I had what I call a very blessed life. I wasn't working at the time but had a very regimented daily schedule and a properly treated thyroid. I would wake up around 8am, take my T3 AND T4, take a shower, make a protein shake for the road and head to my pilates class every week day morning at 10am, stopped for coffee on my way home, alittle food shopping at a organic and whole foods type market, came home, prepared an organic, healthy lunch, had a protein bar around 4pm and head to the gym, where I would spend about 2 hours, treadmilling, stairmastering, and weight training 6 x a week. I would come home make a great dinner and relax. I had energy, and was happy and comfortable in my routine. Fast forward to today, I do still feel blessed but only in the fact that I have recently gotten married to a really wonderful man. However, we live in Miami, which I really hate (I am a true Yankee!), I am not working (not by choice and am no longer financially independent) feel like pooh warmer over (that I can rely on daily, lol) am not currently being properly treated for my thyroid condition, exercise lately only here and there.........ok enough whaaaaahhhhhing, the point here is I completely agree that being in a routine of sleep pattern, eating, exercise, life in general does make a difference to your health and general well being. But it is really very difficult to keep a routine when your thyroid is out of whack. And without the routine, I do feel uncomfortable and DO NOT LIKE CHANGE! I really used to be very confident, outgoing and adaptable.........I really want that me back!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StaciB said:


> OMG!! Thank you for this topic!
> About 2 years ago, before I moved to Miami, I had what I call a very blessed life. I wasn't working at the time but had a very regimented daily schedule and a properly treated thyroid. I would wake up around 8am, take my T3 AND T4, take a shower, make a protein shake for the road and head to my pilates class every week day morning at 10am, stopped for coffee on my way home, alittle food shopping at a organic and whole foods type market, came home, prepared an organic, healthy lunch, had a protein bar around 4pm and head to the gym, where I would spend about 2 hours, treadmilling, stairmastering, and weight training 6 x a week. I would come home make a great dinner and relax. I had energy, and was happy and comfortable in my routine. Fast forward to today, I do still feel blessed but only in the fact that I have recently gotten married to a really wonderful man. However, we live in Miami, which I really hate (I am a true Yankee!), I am not working (not by choice and am no longer financially independent) feel like pooh warmer over (that I can rely on daily, lol) am not currently being properly treated for my thyroid condition, exercise lately only here and there.........ok enough whaaaaahhhhhing, the point here is I completely agree that being in a routine of sleep pattern, eating, exercise, life in general does make a difference to your health and general well being. But it is really very difficult to keep a routine when your thyroid is out of whack. And without the routine, I do feel uncomfortable and DO NOT LIKE CHANGE! I really used to be very confident, outgoing and adaptable.........I really want that me back!


Thank you for this wonderful post!!! Somehow you are going to have to work on getting that back. I think our damaged bodies and psyches respond very favorably to regimentation. And I believe there is a reason. Our metabolism has changed drastically and we no longer have metabolic motility.

The curve ball was our Gold's Gym here closed down. I am devastated. Like yourself, I spent a lot of time at the gym and yes, I took Pilates amongst other things.

Currently, I am a mess. No other gym around that would be convenient or even decent. So..................I am walking 4 miles a day up and down our street and driveway. Doing some sprinting. And................I got out the weights and "stuff!" Wrote out a program and am following through to the best of my ability. I went to Gold's for over 10 years so it was a huge part of my life*style.

Hope others post. I find this to be an interesting topic with which we can compare and to induce us to continue working on life*style changes.


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Andros,
I don't know how you feel about pilates floorwork, but I have 2 excellent DVD's from the studio I used to go to, IMX. I can see if they are burnable if you would like a copy? All you need is a mat and a ring! arty0006:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StaciB said:


> Andros,
> I don't know how you feel about pilates floorwork, but I have 2 excellent DVD's from the studio I used to go to, IMX. I can see if they are burnable if you would like a copy? All you need is a mat and a ring! arty0006:


How kind of you! But you know, there is plenty out there via Cable, the library and the bookstore. I can only do so much and I have to stay on track w/ what I have started for now.

{{{{StaciB}}}}


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

StaciB,

What are you doing as far as being proactive in getting onto proper replacement?

I know how hard it can be to get through the day not being on proper replacement which is why I ask.

MY experience has been to keep trying different doctors until I find one to agree with me. LOL


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> StaciB,
> 
> What are you doing as far as being proactive in getting onto proper replacement?
> 
> ...


I have an appt in late April with a rheumatologist and am still in search of an open minded decent endo (if one exists in Miami).
I used to be on Synthroid and Cytomel with my old doc in PA, the endos I have seen so far down here won't give both T3 and T4, so I started back on the mix myself about 7 days ago and aside from feeling abit jacked up, I feel pretty darn good! More energy, less brain fog, less depressed etc. and don't feel the urgent need for an afternoon nap! I will still be in search of the right doc, but at least now I have some energy to find one! 
I can't believe how incredibly difficult it is to find a good doc, it would be so nice to find one who doesn't have blinders on and treats for the way a patient feels, in *addition* to your lab results, not labs only!! A girl can dream!!!! :winking0001:


----------

